# I am proud to be Hungarian



## nemo-nihil

Hi all.
I wanted to ask how to say "Proud to be Hungarian".

We could also use this topic for everyone else who wants a quick translation. 

Moderator's note:
Please, ignore this invitation. According WR rules: 1) one thread one question. 
Also: the title of the thread should contain the word(s) you are asking about.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi nemo and welcome to the forum!

We need a whole sentence (subject+predicate) to translate something into Hungarian.


----------



## nemo-nihil

Well, then. Just add: "I am" to the beginning  -- "I am proud to be Hungarian" 
Thanx.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Then it translates as: _Büszke vagyok arra, hogy magyar vagyok_.


----------



## nemo-nihil

Thank you. My rough translation was somewhat similar to yours, but I now see where I had problems.


----------



## Abendstern

Or you could also say "Büszke vagyok _rá_, hogy magyar vagyok".


----------



## Csaba

In third person singular it would be "Büszke arra, hogy magyar." Or possibly "Ő büszke arra, hogy magyar." Typically if you want to put him/her in contrast with some other person.


----------

